# Front Sound Noise



## LoveNissan (May 24, 2004)

Friends need your experience and advise:-

Before I start driving I noticed that when I turn the steering Wheel
left or right I hear a tick noise from the left Wheel Area and as I
start driving when I turn or drive over a bump or path whole I hear
the same noise, what could be the problem? I just noticed kind of grease around the CV joint rubber on the left wheel.

Appreciate your valuable advice.
Thank you
Nissan Quest , 1996 ( 105K )


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Well... if the grease is splattered around the wheel and the noise goes tick tick tick as you turn, looks like your outer CV boot is shot and the U bearing is gone as well.

Jun


----------

